# Steering Wheel Paddle Shifter



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have both a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line and a 2020 Tiguan SE. I ordered steering wheels (from different sources) to get paddle shifters, since we don't get the DSG here in the US, they don't give us this wheel. The one I installed in my 2018 works perfectly, and didn't cause any issues or require any coding. The one does not have a "MODE" button below the cruise control buttons, instead it has a button that brings up the driver assistance systems menu. The wheel I installed on my 2020 has a "MODE" button on it, and from what i'm finding by researching similar mods on other MQB vehicles (ie. GTI/Golf MK7), Engine ECU Long Coding to enable "Speed Limited Installer" is required. Unfortunately, the same bit/byte combo as used in the Golf/GTI results in a "Coding rejected: out of range" message in VCDS. Ross-Tech does not have any long-coding data available, so I'm at a loss as to which bit/byte combo is needed to make this work on my 2020.

Has anyone done a similar modification to their Tiguan yet here in North America, and can tell me what bit/byte combo is necessary to activate this Speed limiter function?


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Subscribed 

I also was planning to do this I have a gti wheel that I will be swapping the gti logo with a Rline one. And has the paddles, will also swap out the buttons to have the same set up as the oem wheel. 







Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

Very interested in following suit on my 2018. Good to hear you didn't have any coding issues on the install. Would you mind sharing where and what you bought? did you refer to a write up to do the install?

THanks man.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Installed this on my 2018 SEL-P R-Line: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Func...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Pop the airbag off by sticking a long skinny screwdriver in the 2 holes in the back of the steering wheel, disconnect the 2 wires, use a m12 triple square bit to remove wheel bolt, remove old wheel, install new wheel paying attention to alignment mark, and reinstall in reverse order. Be sure not to move the clockspring at all during removal or installation of steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for the info! So, you never had to do any long coding changes, in your 208 Tiguan, to activate the paddle shifters, after installing the new wheel?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pillpusher84 said:


> Pop the airbag off by sticking a long skinny screwdriver in the 2 holes in the back of the steering wheel, disconnect the 2 wires, use a m12 triple square bit to remove wheel bolt, remove old wheel, install new wheel paying attention to alignment mark, and reinstall in reverse order. Be sure not to move the clockspring at all during removal or installation of steering wheel.


I would add one more point for safety. Do not forget that the airbag contains an explosive device. Therefore I would add 2 simple notes"
1) Disconnect the battery before unplugging (and re-plugging) the airbag.
2) When you remove the airbag place it in the passenger seat with the base down (bag pointing up). This is just in case something sets it off. You do not want the metal base being a projectile inside your car.

Other than being careful, removing the steering wheel is easy.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. When I replaced a steering wheel (not my Tiggy), I carefully lived up the marks. However I still had to get a new alignment to make the steering wheel perfectly straight.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

From my understanding there should be some coding to activate paddle use

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Subscribing as well. If we can get it to shift gears, maybe it'll be nice when APR eventually cracks the ECU/TCU.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Just my opinion, don't kill me
I don't see value in adding paddle shifters if you don't have DSG transmission. Feels little gimmicky since the transmission will still shift when it wants. You still need to switch your transmission to "manual" mode by moving the shifter right?

Again just my opinion, your car, you can do what ever makes you happy.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Same as DSG. You still have to move the shifter. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just my opinion, don't kill me
> I don't see value in adding paddle shifters if you don't have DSG transmission. Feels little gimmicky since the transmission will still shift when it wants. You still need to switch your transmission to "manual" mode by moving the shifter right?
> 
> Again just my opinion, your car, you can do what ever makes you happy.


In the current TCU tune, yes, they'd be worthless. If APR can tune the TCU to decrease shift time, they'll be more useful.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

natis1 said:


> Same as DSG. You still have to move the shifter.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


When did they change how the DSG paddles work? My MKV GTI doesn't require moving the shifter to use the paddles, once you use them it will switch to manual until you long hold the + paddle to turn it back to auto.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

Pilpusher84 has mentioned in his first message that he didn't have to do any coding in his 2018.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just my opinion, don't kill me
> I don't see value in adding paddle shifters if you don't have DSG transmission. Feels little gimmicky since the transmission will still shift when it wants. You still need to switch your transmission to "manual" mode by moving the shifter right?
> 
> Again just my opinion, your car, you can do what ever makes you happy.


 Not much use for it if you stay local. I really wanted it in the Sierras and Rockies. Some hairy roads in King's Canyon and nasty downhills in Tahoe and Colorado. I did not mind so much in my Passat, but the Tiguan felt better with 2 hands on the wheel at all times on those roads.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

PZ said:


> Not much use for it if you stay local. I really wanted it in the Sierras and Rockies. Some hairy roads in King's Canyon and nasty downhills in Tahoe and Colorado. I did not mind so much in my Passat, but the Tiguan felt better with 2 hands on the wheel at all times on those roads.


That's my exact reason too, not for day to day but when I want both hand steering and able to change gears.

My only question still is, does it shift like a DSG or do you have to switch to manual first? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> That's my exact reason too, not for day to day but when I want both hand steering and able to change gears.
> 
> My only question still is, does it shift like a DSG or do you have to switch to manual first?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Works exactly how you want it to (like the DSG) ... no need to touch the gear selector ... just use the paddles exclusively.

Confirmed ... in my 2018 SEL-P R-Line ... simply install, no VCDS coding required


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Sweet, that's exactly what I wanted to hear. Now let's hope that it's just as easy on an SE 4 motion lol.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

*Need help!!!*

I was able to replace the steering yesterday with the one with paddles. Paddle shifters are working like a charm, but I have 'EPC' light on and an error message 'ERROR:START-STOP', the start stop doesn't work. ON top of it, when i hit the cruise buttion, an organge color odo sign with exclamation mark appears on the screen, cruise isnt working. Please advise. 

NOTE: I had removed the negative terminal of the battery to avoid any airbag deployments during the install.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I was able to replace the steering yesterday with the one with paddles. Paddle shifters are working like a charm, but I have 'EPC' light on and an error message 'ERROR:START-STOP', the start stop doesn't work. ON top of it, when i hit the cruise buttion, an organge color odo sign with exclamation mark appears on the screen, cruise isnt working. Please advise.
> 
> NOTE: I had removed the negative terminal of the battery to avoid any airbag deployments during the install.


Systems not working when you disconnect battery is expected. It will go away after a drive cycle. I have never had EPC come on though... 
Clear all errors with VCDs or similar tool. See if anything comes back, if it was only due to battery nothing should come back

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just my opinion, don't kill me
> I don't see value in adding paddle shifters if you don't have DSG transmission. Feels little gimmicky since the transmission will still shift when it wants. You still need to switch your transmission to "manual" mode by moving the shifter right?
> 
> Again just my opinion, your car, you can do what ever makes you happy.


I couldn't disagree more, it's NEVER in the right gear coming out of a corner. I even find myself hitting an imaginary paddle to downshift when I drive our Tiguan, habit from driving my Passat GT every day.

I just bought this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> I couldn't disagree more, it's NEVER in the right gear coming out of a corner. I even find myself hitting an imaginary paddle to downshift when I drive our Tiguan, habit from driving my Passat GT every day.
> 
> I just bought this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Jeez, I didn't notice the airbag is the wrong shape, order cancelled :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

*Solved!!!*

I dug deep and found the issue. This steering wheel has ACC and my car doesnt have ACC, it is the S variant. So EPC light comes up and the cruise doesnt work. Someone else have gone through the same and had shared all the details in this forum in another thread. I thought I could switch the buttons from my original steering wheel, which doesnt have ACC, but that also failed because the whole button unit needs a provision to plug in the cables from paddle shifters. This provision is there in the new steering wheel but not mine. Only option now is to find a button/controls unit that doesnt have acc but the provision for paddles. Or i need to replace the acc switch alone from the controls unit, which i dont want to because its going to be risky.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

I just bought a steering wheel with paddle shifters, and am trying to install. I can't seem to get the airbag off, and I'm a little hesitant to really crank on it, (yes the battery is unplugged.) I stick a long skinny screw driver in the two small holes on the back, but that seems to be where it ends. The bottom 2/3 of the airbag pops out but it seems like it gets stuck at the top. Does anyone have any tips or tricks? Thanks!


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Try to message *ec2k1gt* and see if you can't get him to respond. Apparently he has successfully made the swap to steering wheel with paddles. :thumbup:


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

jfedele22 said:


> I just bought a steering wheel with paddle shifters, and am trying to install. I can't seem to get the airbag off, and I'm a little hesitant to really crank on it, (yes the battery is unplugged.) I stick a long skinny screw driver in the two small holes on the back, but that seems to be where it ends. The bottom 2/3 of the airbag pops out but it seems like it gets stuck at the top. Does anyone have any tips or tricks? Thanks!


Where did you get it and how much?


----------

